# Pierre's Gumdrops for 2012



## itywltmt

This year again, I wanted to share some of my finds and acquisitions for 2012 that haven't made it to either a _Tuesday Blog_ post or a _Chronique du DIsque_ post.








To begin, how about a _good _cup of coffee. *Tim Horton* was (I would argue) a better-than-average defenceman in his day, and he tried his hand on a number of business ventures outside of hockey. As legend has it, the few doughnut shops he started with a business partner were marginally successful and - upon his death in a car crash some 40 years ago - his widow sold her interests in the company which still bears his name. A Canadian fixture in the food industry and now owned (I believe) by Wendy's you can get your _double-double_ (two creams, two sugars) at Tmmies in parts of the USA and even in the Middle East!

Do you remember the *HP Vs TI* calculator wars, the *VHS Vs Beta* videotape showdown, the *HD DVD and Blu-Ray* debacle - now, we have the battle of the single-cup coffee brewers, with *Keurig Vs Tassimo*, and Tim's has thrown their hat behind the latter, with their recent offering of Tassimo T-disks. My wife loves the latte, but I still think my regular blend (two creams, no sugar) hits the spot just fine thank you. Only available at Tim Horton's.









http://archive.org/​
If you follow me here and elsewhere, you know that the *Internet Archive* is where I store my library of music podcasts. If you give the site a visit, you will find hours of music and related artifacts.


_Friday Night at the Opera_ - now known as _At the Opera with Sean Bianco_ - is a weekly fixture on Sacramento Public Radio, and features an opera "cover to cover" every week and "opera potpourri" with operatic filler material. There are tens upon tens of FNAO podcasts, and you can find some of them here.
A great video I found was another operatic nugget, *Gian Carlo Menotti*'s _The Medium_, as broadcast in the early days of CBS Television in their anthology series _Studio One_ (Also posted by your truly to _YouTube_).
As stated above and indiucated in my recent podcast directory post, you can find my music mointages at the Internet Archive right here. Ditto for _Once Upoin the Internet_.









http://www.youtube.com/​
Here are a few quick hit" YouTube channels I discovers this year:

http://www.youtube.com/user/AlessandroCrudele`- conductor Alessandro Crudele`s promotiomnal YouTube page with fine perfoirmances
http://www.youtube.com/user/johnzammitpace - John E. Zammitpace
Music. Classical. Avant-Garde. Jazz. Electronic. Songs.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Addiobelpassato - you know I love my golden oldies...
http://www.youtube.com/user/itywltmt?feature=mhee - My own page, updated regularly with my playlists and sone new video uploads.









*Charles-Marie Widor - Complete Organ Works - Ben van Oosten*
[Torrent]​
If you have followed _la Chronique du disque_ over the past few months, you had to see this one coming. After the _complete Vierne_ and the c_omplete Dupre_, Van Oosten's _Complete Widor_ is inevitable. Unlike the other two, Widor focuses on three particular Cavaille-Coll organs and presents a compelling anthology of one of the great Organ composers of the last Century and change. I will refrain from providing grades for this gumdrop post, but you know I would score this one fairly high, as I did for the other two great anthologies by Van Oosten.









*Astor Piazzola - The Soul Of Tango Greatest Hits*
[Torrent]​
Astor Piazzola is a complex character: raised in the USA and Argentina, and a mostly self-taught musician, Piazzola has elevated the Argentine Tango to unimaginable heights. A late bloomer from a "traditional music" perspective, Piazzola sought the help of the _grande dame_ Nadia Boulanger, and some of his most complex compositions (proposed on this album) display this unique sense of harmony as well as simplicity, making the angst of the Tango come through like a lightning bolt. A must have in any music collection.









*Haydn - The Symphonies - Hanover Band, Roy Goodman (18 CDs)*
[Torrent]​
Haydn's symphonic output is as large as it is remarkable. 104 symphonies, most of which following the classical 4-movement mould, and (am I the only one to think so) very few _forgettable _ones. It would be unfair to say that Haydn's symphonies lack inventiveness, or that they all sound the same. So many composers have recorded specific sets of Haydn Symphonies: Karajan's terrific Paris Symphonies, Colin Davis and Jeffrey Tate's remarkable London Symphonies, but Goodman and the Hanover Band have no favourites, and take no prisoners in this HIP broad sampling of almost half the complete set, hitting all the great groups (aforementioned Paris, London, as well as some of his "name" symphonies). A great sense of continuity and momentum throughout. Highly recommended.

Next week, back with la Chroinique...

*December21 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Child's Play" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more December 21 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

